# Margate Sunday Morning 17 September 2006



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got the jitters from not going fishing in 3 weeks so I'm heading out this weekend no matter what.

The plan is to try a new spot called Garnets Rock off Margate/Suttons Beach. It's much further out (see my Google Earth file) than I usually go so I'm hoping for much better results than my usual trip 

Assuming the wind allows it, I'll be heading out Sunday morning around 4.30 for the incoming and turn of the tide (5.40). Launch location will be either the Margate Boat ramp or somewhere along Suttons Beach.

If it's windy, I'll post revised plans here, but probably go Cabbage Tree Creek.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Gavin,
May be able to make it, we shall see.

Is that spot where the beacon is? We go out there pretty regularly if it is, and have caught a few decent fish.

Or is it further out still? Might have to take the sail so we can scoot home if the wind blows up.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Afraid Im working Sunday. Interesting to see that the read out is less than 1km out. I have often wondered where I really am, (map wise) when I fish in this general area. I have often thought I am a couple of Km out to sea. This is really the only reason I will be likely to get GPS. Curiosity is my answer!

Good luck, and I look forward to seeing photos of PBs, from the area!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

4.30 am on a Sunday morning.... are you freakin' crazy????

What?.... Fishing?..... Decent fish, eh?.... hmnnnnn..... ok

Unless some unforseen circumstances arise.... I'm in!!!

I'll keep an eye on this thread and see what happens with the plans and keep you guys informed of mine.

Hope to see you out there.

Cheers,

Milan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi I have fished around there a bit too and had some success, I have done well with both sp's and bait (live and dead) for squire, pike and tailor of late. The last time I was out during the day around there I caught five or six school mackerel on pilchards under a float in around 3.5hrs the fish were all undersized but great fun on 6lb gear. There are several other bits of rock and rubble dotted around and these are worth looking for.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds good if the wind eases a bit. I'll check Sat. pm to see if you've changed the location. Do you have a street name near where you would launch?
JD


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Jake said:


> Is that spot where the beacon is? We go out there pretty regularly if it is, and have caught a few decent fish.


Yeah, apparently there is a beacon out there, I've just never been out that far from Margate. I've heard of some good catches out there of late.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Gav,
Cant make it. Have a good one mate. I usually leave the boat ramp, head north hugging the odd bits of reef until Im near Herrmans then head for the beacon.
Have caught quite a bit doing that.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, whilst it looks like rain, the wind looks like it's being kind.
Launch time might be closer to 5 - 5.15 now, though with cloud cover, I'm hoping the lower light levels will turn into more fish 
Lauch location will be Margate Beach boat ramp.
Hope to see a few of you there.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

JD said:


> Sounds good if the wind eases a bit. I'll check Sat. pm to see if you've changed the location. Do you have a street name near where you would launch?
> JD


JD, have a look here mate.  
http://members.optusnet.com.au/aus-kaya ... rgate.html


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

The kayaks's on the car, I'll be there around 5am.
Hope to see you then.
jd


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Guys,

This little black duck might pike it out on this occasions.... even the winds are kind to a degree, for this novice it might be an idea to keep my 'L Plates' on for a while longer until I can learn not to drop my rod in the liquid stuff.

But hopefully you guys have a productive enough day to plan an outing to garnet rock or scarborough reefs some time in the near future.

Have fun and good luck.

Milan.


----------

